# Tarina Tarantino Swatches



## glowingface (Apr 1, 2010)

Tarina Tarantino Lipstick swatches

(if the thread already exists, please move these swatches to correct place)


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Eye Dream Highlight Hyperliner in Broken Doll


----------



## Allura Beauty (Dec 15, 2011)

More photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 22, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jan 30, 2012)

Full photos & review here.


----------



## Christy0188 (Jan 30, 2012)

ShowRoom is beautiful!! I think I will pick up this color


----------



## soco210 (Feb 29, 2012)

Fleur de Lash Black Opal Mascara


----------



## divaster (Apr 1, 2012)




----------

